# صورة جوية حديثة



## اياد علي محمد (15 أبريل 2012)

ادرج لكم رابطاً لموقع Nokia Map Creator مشابه للكوكل ايرث لكن بصورة جوية حديثة من عام 2011
http://maps.nokia.com/mapcreator/?location=&ns=true#|32.7001243396693|47.121096089843746|5|0|0|


----------

